# 2014 Morel Season



## morel mulisha

Now you don't have to click through 13 pages to get to the most recent post. Start you 2014 conversations here. Keep it Morel's only please.


----------



## morel mulisha

Looking at the forecast and judging by the current ground temps around the state, looks like the metro area is still about 2 weeks out but we are getting close. <span style="font-size: large"> </span><span style="font-family: 'Comic Sans MS'"> </span><span style="color: blue"> </span>


----------



## tickcollector

I agree with that timeline. Very close, but not quite. I found my first baby on May 16th last year, and started picking the following week. I'll start looking in my early spots next weekend depending on the condition over the next 7 days. Keep it moral and fun everyone. Watch for deer ticks and good luck to all!


----------



## tickcollector

I don't like my avatar  The picture only depicts the way I feel about my avatar... and poison ivy.


----------



## buckthornman

Should be close in southern Mn. Getting 70s today. Lucky buggers.


----------



## buckthornman

Jst out of curiousity where did the 50-55 degree ground temps stem from? anyone?


----------



## buckthornman

Sounds like central Iowa is gonna be hittin. Hope they post some pics.


----------



## morel mulisha

I heard about the ground temp from some old time Morel hunters. We're talking guys that have been picking Morels since the 70's. I don't like my AVI either. I don't even wear glasses. Check out this website, this is what I use to track the ground temps... http://gis.mda.state.mn.us/csgsoil/


----------



## buckthornman

Thanks MM! Think the crop will be small if it stays cold? There will be many but small? Lilacs have buds but still a ways to go! That philosphy has been accurate in the past. Last year was the 18th of may. Maybe by mothers day if it warms up! Moisture shouldn't be a problem looking at the forecast for the week. Wish i was in indy or kansas. O well the will come the always do. Patience. The anticipation is a good thing. Reminds me of waiting for x-mas as a child...Good memories.


----------



## buckthornman

Has anyone found that greys dehydrate the best? seems like blacks and blondes don't hold up. get blk?


----------



## Old Elm

Morel Mulisha; Started picken in the 60's not sure about bein an old timer.... Anyhow that was way before the internet,and gov. agencies tellin us the soil temp. we'd learned from the folks to tune into the signs around us in the woods. Here's one of the first bloomers, usually about 3 weeks from then,but the fun part is ya never know for sure.Ya got toget out lot's &amp; then some more tp find em.


----------



## Old Elm

Pay attention, when these guys arrive the picken is in full swing.


----------



## morel mulisha

OleElm... Learn something new every year. Thanks for sharing the wisdom! It's much appreciated. Look forward to sharing a successful season with you guys!


----------



## brenson

Was out yesterday not anything going in the nw mn only good thing is one of my spots got burned off should be awsome when the weather warms up


----------



## Old Elm

April Showers bring - "MORELS" We're getting the perfect set up, it'll come on fast once there are a couple warm nights in a row.... Yeah!


----------



## Old Elm

These guys will be right behind the morels / maybe even the same time this year! Good luck to all who venture out.


----------



## crazymushroomguy

thanks for the tips Old Elm, always nice to hear some information that doesn't revolve around todays technology.

That said, anyone else a little down over this weeks forecast? Highs in the 40s, lows in the 30s...at least the rain is working in our favor!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Iam very depressed about the forecast, I have been waiting too long. I haven't been able to scout much even tho I have enough spots I always like new places. Hurry up warm weather.


----------



## iland99

All this rain is bad for morale, good for morels!


----------



## shroomtrooper

to cheer myself up I re hydrated some morels in red Chianti wine dug up some leeks and seared a roast and added morels, leeks, heavy cream, more red wine beef broth salt pepper and garlic. I feel much better now.


----------



## shroomster

Nice how are the leeks coming along?


----------



## growfindexplore

I stopped by a ramp spot in the metro proper on Friday. Leaves are about 4", maybe 5". Still quite young.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Some spots, actually most spots leeks are young. Went golfing at Timber creek a week ago and was surprised how far along their leeks were.


----------



## morelsniffer

Shroomtrooper, I see you were golfing at timber creek, do you live around that area??


----------



## shroomtrooper

yes mound area


----------



## morel mulisha

Went out yesterday for about 2 hours to do some prospecting in the metro area. Nothing yet but we should start seeing some greys soon, maybe by this weekend. The Blondes are probably still 2-3 weeks out. Looks like central Iowa is hitting a lot of greys... means we are not far behind!


----------



## Old Elm

GrowFindExplore - That's size I like the ramps..... Now for some fresh asparagus &amp; morels to saute up with them.... Going to be really soon now!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Very excited for the season ahead us. I wish everyone the best of luck. Watch out for ticks and poison ivy.


----------



## tickcollector

Here's a little tip for rehydrating that some of you may/may not have tried. I noticed that the way I was rehydrating would result in extra liquid in the pan and soggy mushrooms (not how I like them, unless they go in a sauce or soup). So I take my dry mushrooms and spread them on a pan with/without paper towels in the bottom. I then mist them slightly with water in a spray bottle, wait for them to absorb (time varies depending on amount of mushrooms), give a shake, then repeat. Continue to do this until you get to about the same level of moisture content as when you picked fresh. Works much better than covering with water, milk, wine, etc. For those finishing off their preserved supplies before this years crop is ready. Hope it works as well for you as it does for me. Good luck re-stocking the supply.


----------



## shroomster

Old elm those look good, I'm going to check some of my spots this weekend. I transplanted some leeks to my garden last year and one popped up so that's pretty sweet I'm so anxious I've been taking shots of permethrin just to calm down and ward of ticks


----------



## shroomster

Checked some metro spots today nothin yet


----------



## tickcollector

I was out yesterday in some of my early spots and nothing was found. I think if we maintain these temps and get a couple shots of rain like the forecast says, we will be picking in the southern half of the state in about a week. Some spots seemed more "ready" than others, but I think we have a week of WAITING. Some people should start finding pickable mushrooms this week, but full swing is still out at least a week. Southern MN is almost always a week or two ahead of the metro (exceptions of course (last year)). Looking forward to some good pictures in the near future!


----------



## big poof

We will be looking in SE Minnesota a Mothers Day- a long standing family tradition. We will let you know what we find. Good luck fellow Hunters!


----------



## smartaz

Found some greys in Blue Earth County that I'm pretty sure just came up today. Can anyone tell me once they are out of the ground how long it takes for them to be pickable? I'm thinking that if it is nice and sunny tomorrow that they might be ready on Sunday....Can't wait!!!


----------



## sarahrose

Eh... pretty sure I am going to be there too soon for stuff in the metro....id cancel my ticket, but every time I do that its a 200 rebooking fee.....I wish I could go the week after, but this year its not an option.....bummer....oh well.....better luck next year for me I guess....:-((


----------



## shroomster

You might be ok even if you drove an hour south


----------



## sarahrose

well....last year I found some before others started post about finds in the metro, but mine were in the southern portion of the metro...hmmm......I used to live in N.St Paul.......so that's where most or my areas that I knew were.....not as familiar with the southern half of the state.....Ill go look......But I have a feeling this time I will be flying home empty handed....:-((
Good thing my mom lives there, and my sister...they are hunters too, so they will share with me..)


----------



## krisann

Was wondering if maybe I could possibly get a few pointers from some of you more experienced morel hunters. 
This is only my 3rd year hunting. Ok so I am part of a group on fb and they are posting pictures of morels starting to pop. I was out today and looked around and I found nothing. So here is my question when you go out what type of key location do you look for? Dead elms, field lines, sunny spots, ect? Right now I look on slopes and by dead elms. Just looking for pointers on where and what to look for to maybe find a honey hole. Lol


----------



## shroomster

You won't go home empty handed your proble going to catch the beginning of another awesome season


----------



## marty mcfly

I just got into mushroom hunting last year. Best advice is to go out into the woods and look for trees that are losing some of their bark. Don't worry about the species, just look around the base of the trees losing their bark. Cover a large area and you will find them. Once you find a good tree, then you'll get a better idea what to look for. Dieing trees are better than ones that have been dead for a long time. Good Luck


----------



## dakotarunner

Checked a go to spot in Dakota County this morning. It would have been a good day if I wanted vines and buckthorn. No morels.


----------



## sporesgalore

Went out for a little pre-scouting today in southern Scott Co. Nothing seen in the way of shrooms (didn't expect any) but plenty of ramps. I found a couple of new promising areas with plenty of elms and a recently burned area. It's Just nice to be back in the woods again and stretch the legs a bit. I took the Mt. bike for double the pleasure. It wont be long now! I hope everyone has a great season. I'm looking forward to all the reports.

Cheers.


----------



## mdurand

Found about 50+ in Mankato today~ little ones. But they are out!










Mdurand


----------



## brenson

I was out today in nw mn and i got 30 nice sized ones nice to see them cumming up finnaly they were all in the places the dirt was showing nothing in the leaves.


----------



## Old Elm

Still way small where we're looking. Just leaving them for awhile,and trying to stay off the prime spots so we don't crush'em.


----------



## growfindexplore

All the reports on Facebook are meager findings of 2-3" (tops). This year's spring is quite similar to last years which produced a somewhat late but plentiful season.


----------



## Old Elm

Yesterday's find, not sure what happened when I posted this picture.


----------



## imafungi

Hey guys and ladies im new to the forum. But love morel hunting! what part of mn is everyone from im in se mn and our soil seems to cold yet ive been checking my early spots but even the grass and weeds seem short.


----------



## bigboom01

Went out on Saturday... Nothing yet


----------



## lablisalisa

Old Elm, what part of MN was your picture taken? Is it still too early around the cities?


----------



## bigboom01

In carver county


----------



## Old Elm

" lablisalisa " Wash county, thats the point of the pic, they're too small yet to pick, and very easy to tread on. Next weekend should be prime....  Good luck to all &amp; happy harvesting.


----------



## jimmy

I checked one of my reliable spots in Hennepin county this morning and the grays were up. Most were too small to pick. Grays should be prime in 1-3 more days with yellows quickly on their heels.


----------



## lablisalisa

They are up in the cities! Just made my mother's day! Found about 50+ grays and yellows in one spot. Will post a video/pics if i can figure out how.


----------



## sarahrose

Yay!!! What an awesome Mother's Day present!!!! Makes me more hopeful I may find something when I am up there!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Thank god. I think its all going to start soon,but, with this cold nights ahead it will be interesting how fast they pop.


----------



## imafungi

I was out today put on 4 miles probably not on sight of a morel but alot of ramps this was se mn like a 1/4 mile from iowa


----------



## futuresilver

Found about twenty this evening (Mothers Day) in northwest Hennepin County. Most were blacks, and were pretty good sized!


----------



## mzter shroom

It will probably be another week for the north metro since we got a foot of snow late.The south metro got all rain


----------



## detroit lakes picker

We've been getting lots of rain and pretty warm sunny days in the Detroit Lakes area. . I think its going to be a great season this year. Should be around in about a week.


----------



## cdoubbles25

Anyone know if I can hunt on Carlos avery


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shroomtrooper

Went out today, not one. These are early spots too. Did see some watercress and Chaga. Foliage just not right, it could be just as late as last year at my spots.


----------



## shroomster

Yea I went trout fishing an hour south if the cities and found some super small ones but checked my metro spots today and nothing yet! Better give it a week so we don't step on a bunch of baby's


----------



## timbeer

cdoubbles25 - Most all Wildlife Management Areas - including Carlos Avery are open to foraging and you can hunt morels when they are in season.


----------



## sarahrose

With the exception of Three Rivers area....... They have a strictly enforced no mushroom hunting rule..... The fine is quite Hefty too ...... I only know this because it has been posted before how strict the rules are there....... Great hiking though!!!!


----------



## imafungi

How do u post images here.?


----------



## motownspiders

First time poster long time reader here.....ran into a surprise patch in Minneapolis today. A buddy and I left with a total of 49 2-4 inchers in a place so public I couldn't believe it. I was there killing time waiting for dude to get there, and I wasn't even prepared. I dont want to get too specific, but I had my fishing rod with me and was headed to my car when I saw a cluster of downed trees (I assume they were elms but my tree id is still developing) and thought, "why not walk through and see." When I almost stepped on one I froze, dropped my gear, and slowly realized that I was in the middle of a honey hole. I called my guy, told him I was in 'em thick, and after a half hour or so my hat and his bag were brimming with beauties. I was at two spots further south that have been producers in past years yesterday, with no luck. Can't tell you how pleasantly surprised/shocked I was to strike gold today when I wasn't really trying. One question for those more experienced than I: Most of these morels had an almost rust like color on the outside, like ones I have seen in late season that I assume to be sunburned and too far gone. What up with it? I did find a few classic greys, but a vast majority were ones I would classify as yellow/blonde, with a rust colored hue on the very exterior. So glad to finally get to post here, I think this is gonna be a banner year!


----------



## mikkodog

went out again today and found a few little little grays (clap clap) let them sit to grow bigger. Rochester area,oh I can not wait till this weekend or next week..


----------



## cdoubbles25

Thanx timbeer


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonah

scored 13 in the st paul area yesterday. 1-4 inch range! surprising find


----------



## shroomtrooper

7 today, brand new spot. Hennepin county. definitely spots that heat up first, south facing, edges, rocks.


----------



## coding goddess

@motown careful you didn't find some early or false morels, those will make you sick. Always make sure the cap attaches directly to the 'stem' and when cut in half, they are completely hollow.


----------



## tickcollector

motown/hbqueen, Early morels are not false morels. Early morels are Verpa Bohemica/half free morel, which are edible, but some have adverse effects. If you have ANY allergy to food proceed with caution or just don't eat! They don't bother me, but I know people that have gotten nauseous (they ate a lot of them).

False Morels are worse!! Nasty looking things http://thegreatmorel.com/falsemorel2.html

Be safe!!


----------



## brenson

was out yesterday and came home with 60+ greys and blonds 2 to 3" tall was fun. In the clay co area


----------



## sarahrose

Went out this morning and found 4 false morels and a devils urn!!!! Sounds lame, but I have never found either before, so it was exciting for me...) there was someone who posted pics on morel finds. Com or something saying he found black trumpets and they were actually devils urns.... I hope to god that he did not eat them...:-((


----------



## shroomtrooper

I think you can eat devils urns, tho it doesn't taste very good I hear. I would ask a expert. Found 7 big grays and yellows today on early spots. Nothing else, I hope by next weekend, but will they be of picking size in the woods.


----------



## froggielegs

I found this in my yard. Is it a morel? I'm in Minnesota. If it is, when can it be picked. It is about 2-3 inches right now. 
<a href="http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/FroggieLegs/morels/DSCN9418_zps2466a67f.jpg" rel="nofollow">
http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/FroggieLegs/morels/DSCN9418_zps2466a67f.jpg </a>

Copy the code to the right of the HTML then paste it to your comment. and yes a Black Morel


<a href="http://s220.photobucket.com/user/FroggieLegs/media/morels/DSCN9418_zps2466a67f.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## shedberg123

Just checked an indicator tree and have baby blacks pooping everywhere about an inch high. Backed out and will ck again in a few days to se how they are progressing. Probably hit the woods hard once I see them in the right state of picking size!! This week will be a good popping week. SE Minnesota; bluff area.


----------



## futuresilver

Found 77 today in southern twin cities metro area. Almost all yellows. Some could have been a little bigger, but most were decent size. Grew on southwestern facing hill, and the elevation seemed to be a little lower than usual. I think it should be primetime in a few more days, for this area.


----------



## mushroomlawyer

How on god's green earth do you find that many? I went out for two and a half hours today (Eagan) and didn't find one!


----------



## faeroe

Found my first of the year in the St. Paul area today. A yellow in my yard. About 3", but already drying out in the sun.


----------



## lablisalisa

Found about 50 in a favorite spot today in Minneapolis. Other than that, pretty grim. Needs to heat up some more.


----------



## froggielegs

How does one know when they are "picking size" ? Mine four mushrooms are growing in my back yard, but we also have a lot of critters-deer-rabbits-squirrels- and if they are into mushrooms, can picking small be better than none at all? Also, no idea how to cook them.. can I slice and sautee like a regular button mushroom? What about cleaning it?


----------



## lablisalisa

It depends on the kind of morel. However, if the mushrooms have been up for 2-3 days they better be picked. They can go bad very fast with warm weather. To clean you should start by soaking for a few minutes in water, then slice then lengthwise and use a sink sprayer to get out the bugs, dirt, etc. There are several cooking methods, but since you just have 4, I would sauté then with butter and a touch of soy sauce if desired. They would go well on a burger or on a steak. Goodluck!


----------



## lablisalisa

This is a photo a few morels I cooked up this AM. These were morels that I picked mid last week and have been in my fridge. This pan was full, but as you can see, they cook down like all mushrooms. I seperated this batch into 3 parts and placed in Tupperware and froze. Hope this helps.


----------



## trumzee

That's a fantastic looking Black Morel froggielegs. Don't seem to come acroos that type in the woods. Always neat when I do.


----------



## rupert

The northwoods really stepped into a good start today, with morels showing up all over the place (spent the day in Beltrami County, Bemidji area). Still rather small, but good amounts of them starting to show through! If you venture north, make sure you know the difference between verpas and blacks... saw about 20 verpas for every morel today (no joke). Good luck hunting!


----------



## shroomtrooper

So Cass lake, Blackduck area still on for this mid week, Looks like it huh Rupert?


----------



## more el




----------



## more el




----------



## more el




----------



## more el




----------



## more el




----------



## shroomtrooper

Yum


----------



## shroom god

What the heck are you frying with those More Elm? Is that nettles?? Looks mighty good there!


----------



## more el

Wood nettles. Allium Triccocum (Wild ramps). Morels. Butter. White wine. Pepper. Job done.


----------



## dunbardenise

I am in Northern Minnesota... near Bemidji...anyone getting any up here yet? I was out looking today, but came up empty. I think maybe its still a bit cold. We have only had one day in the 70's so far.... The ground is looking good...but I am so new at this any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## marty mcfly

Me and a buddy picked about 2 1/2 pounds on Saturday in Woodbury. They were all very nice mushrooms, expect 6-8 that had some signs of rust on them. All grew and yellow. Found some Half Free's but left them alone. I went out today looking in new spots for about 2 1/2 hours and didn't find any.


----------



## rupert

Dunbar, Bemidji is going very well for me since Thursday. Lots of mushrooms up, still a few days until 100%, but got around 100 so far in a few quick trips


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shroom god

More Elm, I'll give that a try. Looks pretty tasty. Got the shrooms and the wine... gotta go back out for nettles, but easier to find then morels.


----------



## more el

How was it shroom god? Mine were incredible :-D


----------



## detroit lakes picker

I found 42 pickable mushrooms around the area yesterday. My brother found just as many. We left twice what we saw. Going to be a good year. Looking to break records on Sat.


----------



## more el

Rain, rain stay today, go away another day!


----------



## morel jedi

I was out looking for morels yesterday and I came across a patch of these. Any idea what these are? &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## lablisalisa

It looks like hen of the woods but the color is not consistent. Here's a DNR link so you can see 

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/volunteer/sepoct12/mushrooms.html

If that is what it is it has medicinal properties. Anyone else???


----------



## lablisalisa

False morels


----------



## growfindexplore

Those are most assuredly not Hen of the Woods. Those grow in September or later around Oak bases. These are very likely False Morels, specifically Gyromitra Esculenta. They are poisonous and contain the chemical compound that makes rocket fuel.

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2002.html

A Morel Jedi ought to know this.


----------



## lablisalisa

Yup...I looked it up. They are false morels. Good to know


----------



## morel jedi

Thank you for the feedback. I'm chalking them up as false morels and headed back out to look for the real deal after the rain tomorrow.


----------



## sarahrose

They are called beefsteak mushrooms, false morels..... Poisonous!!!!!


----------



## tickcollector

Morel Jedi, you found the false morel. Nothing like Hen of the Woods LLL! Eeewww!


----------



## tickcollector

No Jedi of Morels should be unable to ID those!! False Morel you have, eat you should not.


----------



## logarithm

Found these yesterday on a low hill near the Minnesota River in South Central MN.


----------



## shroomster

Found about 70 today my bday worked pretty hard for them in full rain gear. Had to find some new spots none of my regular spots have hit yet, just a weird year thus far


----------



## shroomster

Oh yea fresh morels feted up on my b day what more could I ask for


----------



## atb12345

Found these Sunday between Red Wing and Minneapolis, three spots. All stumps.cid:95D94642-BEB6-43F5-8074-5B65EC2FCFAC/photo.JPG


----------



## i have no morels

Happy Birthday shroomster! got any leftovers?


----------



## shroomster

IMG_1006.JPG


----------



## shroomster

http://www.morels.com/wp-content/gallery/photos/image-18f33d77faf091ff2cfa8664433474f5a067ffde.jpg


----------



## shroomster

Just starting so maybe you will have morels


----------



## coding goddess

Happy Birthday shroomster!! I put in 5 miles this last weekend and found nada. hoping this weekend is better!


----------



## shroomster

Thanks hbq it's like some popped not full force yet yesterday's rain and 70ds for the next couple days should make the woods come to life good luck keep us posted


----------



## diggity

Been out just twice to my early spot in the Saint Paul metro area, nothing yet. 

In years past the early grays are well under way, if not wrapping up by the time the rest of the woods look like they do now (based on other vegetation, tree foliage, etc..) 

I hope we don't jump straight to the yellows! I prefer the flavor and texture of the grays..

This is only my third season though, maybe I just have more to learn and spots to find

Good luck all!


----------



## sirwoodsman

Hello people.
I'm from itasca county and a couple years new to morel harvesting. I just found a big false morel and was wondering if those are up does that mean that tasty morels are up also?


----------



## rupert

I hunt in the Itasca County area as well, and find that the false morel (verpa) comes up about a week before black morels do in a typical year. This year near Bemidji, it seems that they are growing at the same pace, side by side... So I would guess that if you are seeing verpa (I posted some pics of these in another thread "Getting Anxious") you should also start seeing blacks this year! But in a normal spring, I rarely see the two at the same time. Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bush bumb

Hello Everyone,

New member (Old Shroomer) here and wanted to let people know the greys are up in Goodhue county. Found about 40 grey and 4 yellow (2-4 inches tall) in a public area today. There were a few people out foraging also. The morels were right along side a well traveled path. Can't believe no one noticed them! Picked some of the larger ones and covered the smaller ones. Some were already drying out. Looking forward to this weekend, as it is shaping up to be a banner year. This is one of my proven early spots. Also noticed a lot of micros under the leaf litter, so be cautious when walking about. Wishing everyone a tick free and bountiful year.


----------



## organaa23

I'm new to the boards and in my second season of mushroom hunting. Went for a walk after work and found my first morels ever! I'm in Minneapolis and can't wait for the week ahead. Then more rain, which should be good.. eh?


----------



## thebearj3w

Hi everyone, new to the site not to mushroom hunting. I'm in the Mankato area and made a killing today by the river. I don't know how to post pictures otherwise I would. They are out!


----------



## lablisalisa

To post pics upload to photobucket then copy the html link and paste it your post. 
I'm going to post a pic tomorrow of my find today but right now I am exhausted! I got about 5 lbs today in and around St. Paul, did you weigh yours?


----------



## rupert

Black morels in the north country are booming! We had an hour to pick after work tonight and grabbed just shy of 100. The cool weather last week (below freezing in many areas up here) seemed to stunt growth on many, so there are many small ones that are stuck a little shorter than I like, but nevertheless, should be absolute prime time this weekend!


----------



## n_ owl

Hi all! 'Haven't posted for a couple of years, as I took a break from several Springs of unsuccessful Morel hunts. I'm back at it this year, although really taken aback by how popular this activity has suddenly become. (Goodbye obscure nerdiness!)

Anyway, I found, what should have been, a prime Morel spot in the heart of the Metro area. Lots of dead and dying elms, but likely a spot that an early-bird type would have already visited if there was anything to be found. However, I did find three beautiful, large, fresh, tender Dryad's Saddle growing on a stump! (A first for me.) There were mixed reviews online as to their desirability, but I cut the smaller two and cooked them with butter, onions, garlic, potatoes and eggs. I found them to be quite good. They smell like watermelon rind/cucumber, but when cooked, they have a more meaty, savory flavor.

Apparently, these are the runner-up prize for we Morel hunters who get skunked.  But, I was happy to find a new (to me) edible and it encouraged me to get out again tomorrow.


----------



## fungusrookie

Rupert…."north country" is what county? Some people call elk river north country, others call ely north country. Where a bouts are you speaking of. just trying to get an idea for the mille lacs lake area. nothing here yet that i have found. thanks


----------



## rupert

Bemidji, Cass, Grand Rapids


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rcbart

Good morning everyone! My wife and I are new morel hunters so fairly inexperienced. She happened to be out for a walk yesterday and came across one. We went back after I flew in from work and found just shy of a pound! Any tips for a new set of shroomers would be great as well as help in uploading pictures here. Thanks and happy hunting!


----------



## rcbart




----------



## rcbart

Look at that, it worked! Nevermind on the photo help, now I just need to get tips from you pros! Thanks!


----------



## fogwhisper

the only tip I could give is, you might want to let them grow a little more. till there open about like the second one in the picture. not that they wont be delish the way they are just that you would have more.thats a nice find


----------



## rcbart

Good to know fogwhisper. I think I was more caught up in the excitement of the moment than anything. We'll be going out again soon enough. FYI - These were found right here in the Twin Cities just North of MPLS in a northern suburb. I'll be going out to Western MN this weekend &amp; hope to find many more!


----------



## ubershroom

Rupert, I'm going up to the Leech lake area this next week, I'm familiar with hunting around elms.
I know there are very few up north. What type of areas should I be looking for?


----------



## rupert

Young aspen/popple seems to be best this year, about the size of a pop-can circumference for the size of the tree. Large areas of these are best (I posted a pic of the type of forest I look for in the "getting anxious" thread as well). They are unlike yellow morels in the sense that they are aimlessly scattered around these areas, not just at dead popple, elms or ash...

Lots of verpas this year, so be sure you are 100% sure what you are harvesting. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shroomtrooper

my friend at work finds them ceder trees, have you found any there?


----------



## rupert

I have a very nice cedar spot near bemidji that is bare this year. I have a feeling longer, cooler temps in the extreme cedar shade may have made for a poor year in the cedars... Typically my cedar spot is the last of the season for me because they are always late there. Cedar was very inconsistent the past few years as well, last year a dozen or so, year prior a few hundred. Worth checking, but don't plan a day around it (especially this early) in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shroomtrooper

My friend didn't find any last weekend.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I am struggling with the idea to go to Cass tomorrow, but I am finding some here, still early down here. If I go up and just hit grouse looking spots( which I have hunted since I was 12 ) do you think I would stumble on some now? I have never picked a true black morel. If I don't go I know I will regret it. OK I am going.


----------



## rupert

Ha! Good decision! Grouse spots are usually good black morel spots. They are everywhere this year, it's just a matter of finding the consistent pattern and location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shroomtrooper

You have been a great help rupert, hope your hauling them in.


----------



## beertopia

After 5 different outings to mostly different spots over the past 1-1/2 weeks, I finally had a decent hunt up here in the Cass-Hubbard county area. I found about 50 blacks in the 2" to 3-1/2" range after about three hours of picking my usual areas. Not great, but I think it will be real good this coming weekend. The same type of areas that rupert described above, pop can to paint can sized popple trees mainly.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I am all packed, will be up there tomorrow, hope I find some. Will stay overnight if I find any.


----------



## trumzee

Nice shrooms rcbart. Found around 140 today in Mt Frontenac SP just so. of Red Wing. Most looked like the ones in your pic. Real fresh with tight pits. Since I won't be back that way had to put the blade to em. 

My feet hurt…but worth the effort today.


----------



## youngsteven

If SP in your language stands for the same thing it does in mine (State Park), you are hunting illegally.


----------



## rupert

State parks are legal for wild edibles if for personal use. http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/state_parks/rules.html#harvesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rupert

Correction, mushrooms fruits and berries, not plants (ie leeks, watercress, etc)


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## youngsteven

Thank you- I was informed incorrectly (and have avoided state parks for years!)


----------



## dunbardenise

OK...so I live in Squaw Lake...45 miles from Bemidji &amp; have been looking..but...I can only go where I think they should be &amp; so far, nothing. Can I find them anywhere? Or do I need to seek out a spot where they have been found before? Right now, I am just looking for conditions as people &amp; videos describe. Would they be near any dead trees, or does it have to be Elms? I am getting frustrated.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Hey I just came back from up there. I never found a Black morel ever until today. I was 20 west of Cass. Black morels totally a different beast. There are no elms up there, they just seem to spring up randomly. I got some tips about popple trees being size of pop cans to paint cans. Took me 3 hours to find one. Got 9 in all, very small, very hard to see. I really like looking for them. Black morel hunters definitely have to have a sense of what is a good spot. I wish I could tell you more, my friend looks in ceder trees. I woke up at 4:30, drove up to north of Leech from Minnetonka here, looked till 3:00 pm and drove back. If I would have hit them good, I would have slept in my car over night. Pick not too wet areas, south side right now.


----------



## shroomster

Backstrap, asparagus , and fresh morels yum
http://www.morels.com/wp-content/gallery/photos/image-60ba1307eb055d149cd3dd076d3bc73ac7ac3b9e.jpg


----------



## rupert

Glad you found some today Trooper! Blacks are a TOTALLY different beast and are a real challenge to pattern.


----------



## shroomster

Will see if I can tackle that beast. We're heading up to or this weekend. Rupert have you ever hunted Itasca or two inlet?


----------



## shroomster

Park rapids not or


----------



## lablisalisa

&lt;a href=&quot;http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/lisascroggin/media/morel


----------



## shroomtrooper

Rupert, after finding my first small blacks I went on MN mushroom facebook and this guy killed the blacks in a half hour right in the Brainard lakes area where I was at. Nice size ones too. Probably a little south? Do you ever find any blacks in the low land popple areas? First morel I picked soil temp 46.5.


----------



## hawkeye144

Lablisalisa, If you're going to put your morels in a plastic bag DON'T zip the top shut—they will spoil rapidly. If you leave the top open, you can store in your refrigerator for up to 10 days or more. If you zip the top shut, humidity will form inside the bag and make the morels slimmy. Leaving the top open is even better than placing in a paper bag—they will dry out rapidly in a paper bag unless you change it daily. With the top open on a plastic bag they will stay nice and fresh as the day you picked them.


----------



## lablisalisa

Can anyone give me tips on finding black morels north of brainerd? What kind of trees, what to look for, etc?


----------



## [email protected]_com

Yesterday I found two grays in the west metro facing south near a few feet above a wet ditch by some dead elms. ...Do Morels tend to be found more in 'leaf litter' or in grass? (Or both?) Thank you!


----------



## wood-tick

New here to shrooming. Talking about popple trees and morels, do you find morels in stands of live popple or dead ones? Any help here would be appreciated. We have limited Elms in this area. Thanks.


----------



## rupert

If you are looking for blacks, I posted some pictures of what I look for in the "Getting Anxious!!!" thread a couple weeks ago. Aspens start in thick bunches and as the stand ages it gets thinner. Finding the perfect age stand (usually 10-20 years old after a clearcut) is the trick with a mix of live and dead aspen. Black morels do not associate with live or dead ones in my experience, they just grow wherever they want in aspen/"popple" stands of this age. But as others have commented and I have found, they also grow in old growth cedar, maple, and oak stands. They are not as easy to find as yellows/Greys, as they are not predictable by a specific dead tree species (or elm or ash). My best advice for folks looking for black morels is cover miles and miles of forest to find the best pattern for your particular area.


----------



## jules22

Found these morels in Dakota county today and yesterday, first year of hunting. I have 2 that are darker in color than the others. If you look at the picture with the 4 mushrooms, the two in the middle are the darker ones. Does that mean anything? Thanks.


----------



## goneshroomin

Hello fellow Shroomers! Today was the first day I came across Morels this year. I'm up in International Falls country so way North. Not many out there yet, but I have a feeling this weekend is going to be prime!


----------



## brenson

lets see if this works
I was out to day and came home with like 20lbs of greys and blonds and some cones but man was it hot out in the woods


----------



## brenson

http://s291.photobucket.com/user/Tullies/media/morels/brettsphone100.jpg.html


----------



## brenson

http://s291.photobucket.com/user/Tullies/media/morels/brettsphone091.jpg.html


----------



## 0101010101

@Jules22

No, it doesn't mean anything as far as edibility. I found nearly white morels this year close to brownish ones, all in the same park as nearly black ones. There are variances in color among different mycelia. As long as they're not waterlogged or otherwise rotting, and they don't look to be, they should be fine.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

Great work brenson! What area/county if you don't mind me asking. Thanks for any info and good luck!


----------



## kb

lablisalisa, gorgeous pictures of those fresh morels. I live in MO. and wondered what kind of trees you found those around. The tiny trees in the background are not familiar to me. Or is there an elm I cannot see? The popples you guys talk about are not hunted in Mo. as far as I know.


----------



## lablisalisa

Thank you Rupert on the tips for blacks. Am an hour north of Brainerd, and am going hunting this weekend. Should be interesting. This is entirely new to me, as I've only hunted yellows/grays.

In response to the question, the tree I found these under was a dead elm, however in this area (the metro minneapolis area) they can be found in apple orchards, ash trees, burnt forest, cow pastures, and many more. The best advice, like the advice given to me about black morels, is to look under as many trees in your area and establish a specific pattern. The pattern could vary greatly depending on what part of the state or country you are hunting.


----------



## brenson

im in clay co. by moorhead


----------



## elusive1

Getting frustrated, Was just out in a loco park and did not see any, My first year to, In southern Washington county looking in Hamlet park in cottage grove, MN. Am I in the wrong area?


----------



## cowboy

DON'T pick mushrooms in Apple Orchards. PERIOD. Orchards are some of the most toxic environments you can find, and mushrooms concentrate toxins. There is plenty of evidence out there that collecting and eating mushrooms from orchards will kill you. There's lots of other places. Best to leave orchards alone.


----------



## lablisalisa

Any experienced black morel pickers up in the walker, brainerd, longville area that want to meet up hunting for black morels this weekend and show me what to look for? In exchange my father, a great fisherman, take you fishing? Almoat guaranteed to come home with walleye.


----------



## kb

brenson, nice looking schrooms. Great job of picking in the heat. Anything over 75 feels hot in spring. Question for you if you feel like answering it. Are you hunting cottonwoods, elms, or no tree in general in the area you picked those? The morels have been in some of the strangest places this year, in places I hunt. Normally good places bad, and vice versa. Was this in a place you normally find morels every year?


----------



## rupert

A few hundred blacks today near Bemidji. Unfortunately, the heat, dry air, strong winds, and 20% chance of rain tomorrow (no rain in the forecast for the next week). I think today marks the end of the black season for this area. Lots of dried out ones already and virtually every mushroom at 100% growth... Good haul nevertheless! Good luck to all, and hope for some rain in the north woods ASAP!


----------



## mushroom mike

Found 3 pounds in Mahtomedi today,going to check my honey holes in Otsego and Dayton at sunrise tomorrow!


----------



## Old Elm

Ran into these 'BLONDS" last night, (Sat) The season is peaking right now. T.C. Metro area....


----------



## brenson

in poplar stands but yes big scores have been in weird places like out in the meadows not even close to trees real strange but i will take it. but still in my normal places


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Hunted Wabasha Co Saturday. My first time out this year. Couldn't hunt my 1st choice because of a turkey hunter sitting quite near it. Spent 6 hours checking several of my late season areas and only found a few scattered about. Turkey hunter left and went to my 1st choice and found 56 in about a half hour. 50 greys and 6 blondies. This was in the area I usually find them in 1st. Didn't see many past prime, but the dry wind was starting to dry the outer surface areas. 

With the warm weather forecast, the season may be unusually short this year. Damn weather. Goes from to cold to hot just like that. Oh well,best make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## wizardscycle

old elm. all I can say is yum :twisted:


----------



## shroomtrooper

Some of my spots have not produced, waiting on rain. Found a honey hole of 25 big yellows, moist ground.


----------



## judy j

Was in SE MN for 4 days and two of us looked for morels for at least 5 hrs per day. Only came up with a total of 10 pds at the most. I know there coming up more now but it's going to be hot and the bugs are going to come out. I'm not sure if we'll go out again. Good luck to all who are hunting still!


----------



## kb

brenson, never hunted around a poplar in my life, don't think they grow down my way. Did you find some of the shrooms in fields close to the river? Just thinking maybe the terrible flood you guys had that way awhile back had something to do with your finds. Have you had any luck since?


----------



## kb

Judy J, sound like a tough year in Minn. Have not spoken with anyone that has had outstanding luck.


----------



## shroomtrooper

If we get rain, next weekend should be good for yellows.


----------



## brenson

poplars are the only place i find them arround here have gone to some elm woods and never find any it is weard


----------



## buzzard41

Just got back from a late morning hunt. Brought home 35 nice blondes, not as nice as in the earlier picture but they're the first of the season for me. I'm in Scott County, Mn. and have been out 4 times so far. These were under a large elm on an east facing slope. Can any one explain to me what "Ramps" look like? Someone was talking about them and I think I've seen quite a few but don't know anything about them.


----------



## sporesgalore

Buzzard41, check out page 2 for a good picture of ramps submitted by OldElm. As for the morels, I spent about three hours this morning amid the awful humidity and mosquitoes. (Note to self- buy bug net for head). Not much luck. Maybe a dozen keepers. Slim pickings. My goldmine spots are not producing. Scattered T-storms are in the forecast. I pray they bomb my area. I'm still keeping the faith things will turn around. I'm no expert at this, but I have stubborn perseverance.


----------



## buzzard41

Sporesgalore, Are you in the metro area?


----------



## shroomtrooper

Some of my spots are not producing yet, need rain. I need 1 more good haul, good year, strange year. A lot of new early spots helped. Too bad the farther north you go the Elms thin out. Minnesota kind of the last stop for morels. Blacks are almost done now I here.


----------



## sporesgalore

Buzzard41...yep, like you, I'm in Scott County.


----------



## mzter shroom

Found 250+ yellows and large greys yesterday. We have one week left in the season. Caramelized onions and morels suteed in butter on a T-Bone steak WOW rediculousness.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

MZter shroom, very nice haul! What area/county are you having luck if you don't mind me asking? My spots in SE MN have not produced and are dry. Thanks for any info and good luck.


----------



## mzter shroom

I was north of the metro Anoka county. Was late to the same spot last year saw so many past prime. I did not make the same mistake this year. I will probably go one last time with my son to get new recruits for next year.


----------



## beertopia

Well this season hasn't been nearly as good as I thought it might get up here in north central MN. We had the moisture when we didn't have the warm temps, now we have plenty of heat, but no moisture. Quite a few of my regular spots are producing next to nothing. Skeeters and ticks are out in FULL FORCE.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Today was probably one of my best in the 13 years of doing this. Northern Rice County outside of a tiny blink-eye town, Webster. Three hours produced 10 lbs. From all slopes in 360 degree direction. Vertical drop of 50' to 200'. Some under dead trees. Some spore washes 50' down. Some in tall grass (big ones). Then some up a row of a west facing poplars. Even a few poking out of a retaining wall. Working on a photo, kind of a pain, almost as bad as the cloud of mosquitoes following me around the whole time.


----------



## elusive1

BigRobShroomMN That makes me think that the best is yet to some in my area of MN, Southern Washington County


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Yeah Straight Up! Elusive1. It was work. Crawling up slopes under brush just to grab that next one. Fully clothed with gloves. I am very allergic to poison ivy. Even wearing gloves. Probably 60 mosquito bites on the top of my hands, biting through the top cloth side of gloves, in which you don't wanna spray while foraging. I sprayed about 4/5 times. It was during showers and sweat. It was great. How do I post my pics.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

To the TC and surrounding. The lilacs are in full bloom, so get out and find your shroom shroom!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Hey spores galore. I hunt Scott also. My publics where picked before I arrived. Just had a baby so missed out on lunch break hunting. What parts of Scott you hunting. I hunt east and south.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

BigRobShroomMN, what was the size/quality of the morels you found? I was just south of that area on Sunday afternoon and had no luck and it seemed very dry. Greys or yellows? Were most found around elms? Thanks for any info and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## elusive1

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------



## bigrobshroommn

K.s. every where. I passed 50/60 decayed. Some where flaky. Some had natural holes on very top/sides/stems. Some small greys were a tad burnt. Found newborn (today) to the big boys hiding in 1'1/2 tall grass. This was on private land. House on a hill surrounded with woods. Many tree species and mushrooms at most higher elevations. Only hunted 20 of 40 acres due mosquitoes and having to get back to the wife, newborn &amp; 2 yr old


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Today's/last night's rains helped. South/southwest slopes produced. Smaller amounts on N NE E slopes.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Good luck KS


----------



## bigrobshroommn

West slopes also


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Elusive.... Your FB link doesn't work.


----------



## elusive1

Try this link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/


----------



## alice

The blonds are looking a bit haggard.


----------



## sporesgalore

BigRobSchroomMN I hunt mainly in the N and NW part of Scott. I noticed a few of my spots had been picked over, but my best places are miles back in the woods away from any roads or trails. I'm usually in the woods by 5:00 am. Early bird gets the worms! Hopefully, anyway.Going to hit it hard the next few days. I need a good haul so I can give it to my dad- his eyes light up like a kid on Christmas morning when I present him with a big bag full of these tasty treasures. 

Happy hunting to all.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Good luck sporesgalore.


----------



## iland99

It's not looking good for the Bemidji/Park Rapids area. I was out last night and all the black morels I found were large and getting pretty dried out. We need rain, and we need it now! I don't have a ton of spots, only been doing this for 4 years, but my spots went from finding babies on 5/22 to finding dried out old ones on 5/27. It's usually a fairly short window compared to other mushrooms but 5 days is pretty ridiculous!


----------



## rupert

Agreed iland99, I had about 3 days of great black morel picking by Bemidji, but they faded fast this year! Started finding and marking small ones May 15, had almost no growth on many of them through this weekend if they were southerly exposed. The best was north facing, presumably due to the moisture holding in the shade a little longer. I am doing one last quick trip out to a low lying swampy spot tonight, but expect that the season is done for blacks around here.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

[No message]


----------



## dakotarunner

Picked about a gross of black and yellows over the holiday weekend in Dakota county. I found one yellow growing from a tree stump. I never seen that before. The mushrooms found on Saturday were in good shape. Some of the mushrooms found on Monday had broken off and did not look too good. I think it got to hot to quick and it may be a very quick season this year.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I killed the yellows today again, in late spots. I think the end is near. I always wanted to find blacks and I did this year, thanks rupert and others. I think they just started coming up when I went up, 5/22 north east of Leech Lake. Wow are they hard to spot, even with no undergrowth around. I took off work early cause it is slow, now I only have 1 spot left, maybe 10 to 20 more. Best year ever, better than last year hard to believe but found some more early spots. Still will miss when over.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper, just stay on out in the woods, Chicken's are up next, then onto Chantrels, no wonder the yard work never gets done around our place....... Been an awesome "Mighty Morel" season &amp; I hope to coax a couple more days out of it.


----------



## ksmorelhunter

Shroomtrooper, how far north are you? Congrats on the best year!


----------



## alice

Found some better looking yellows in the North Metro today.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Metro area, it just seemed every ware I went I would get at least 30, crazy for me. Chickens are next?, thought they came up in fall, thought black trumpets next. I want to find them all this year. Old Elm I am sure you will have a couple more good days, you did better than me and I did awesome. I see a lot of pheasentbacks, I want to eat them but a little worried, I never ate them before, seems they are on Elm too. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## buckthornman

Found some oysters today didn't pick em. Gonna grab them tomorrow! gotta go!


----------



## elusive1

There a facebook group now https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/


----------



## jillionaire

Does anyone know of any decent spots near Golden Valley, Plymouth, SLP, Crystal, and New Hope? Thanks in advance


----------



## karoom

I wanna find some on Saturday cuz that's my next day off. Will I make it on time? I'm in the Twin Cities. Or should I head north? Thoughts please...


----------



## elusive1

karoom I just found a small good sized score this evening in Southern Washington County. Click the link to see &amp; join if you'd like. I hear they are being found in Scott &amp; rice county down south so I thing this weekend may be a good time. https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/


----------



## lablisalisa

Sorry fellow shroomers, I picked the last of the morels left in the Twin Cities. Here's some before and after shots.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Wow, good for you. I hope I find more today and this weekend.


----------



## lablisalisa

Thank you, good luck to you as well!


----------



## shroomtrooper

My last spot, 29 big yellows, most prime, some slightly old. I am done , no other late spots. Came slow, went fast. I am glad I hit it hard, now to try new recipes.


----------



## buckthornman

Wow where did the season go! Think it 's all over but the crying. Maybe a few monsters left. Had a pretty good harvest nothing to complain about...Back to the grind...


----------



## trumzee

What a haul motherlode. Dem some nice bunch of merkels


----------



## lazerstacy

Question: I have found some areas loaded with dead elm, but no morels. Is there such a thing as having to have the right soil conditions and such in order to produce morels. In other words are there only a few dead elms that produce morels? 
(I know, these assigned avitars are terrible, I don't look a bit like this! LOL)


----------



## imafungi

Yes some elms produce some do not make sure your not only checking the base of the tree but like a 15 foot or more perimeter also Stacy some produce some do not


----------



## imafungi

Yes some elms produce some do not make sure your not only checking the base of the tree but like a 15 foot or more perimeter also Stacy some produce some do not ditto on the avatar


----------

